# Can anyone help with washing machine?????!!!!!!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

The last straw today! Last week my dryer went to heaven and now my washers turn a bad turn!

Anyone know anyone or married to a washing machine fixer?!

The basic problem is my washer door is stuck and wont open, got washing in it (mainly dh's) phew! But the fuse blew round the same time so not sure whether this has anyhting to do with it. Have put it on a few cycles again to see if it'll open afterwards but Noooo!

Dont want to rush to call someone out in case i can magically mend it myself!  oh and save myself a squillion quid too! 

Its a service model if anyone can help please, desperate for any advice?

x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Have you had a look on there web page for a troubleshot page or even a google search for a solution

Good luck, there is nothing worse than no washing machine. 

xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Cat, will have a look chuck. failing that i'm gonna take a sledge hammer to it!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I felt like that when the element for my cooker went. I googled it and got the part for half the price and fitted the thing myself. I always grudge paying for someone else to do something when i feel i will give it a bash first and save loads of money  

Dont give up just yet xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea youre right cat, have been googling since my last post, and so far less than fruitful, could be something to do with the 'pecker!' but have posted on a diy forum that specialises in appliance breakdowns, so hopefully something will come back, i'll keep going though yet! x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I used to work for Electolux/Zanussi/AEG and Will works for Hotpoint    What machine have you got 

Is there still water in it ? Does it complete a full cycle and all other things work?
If it's workin g all ok and it went wrong when the fuse went it could be the main control panel has got confused and won't let the door open. Or it's the door lock itself


----------

